# 3 Soldiers from 3/7 SFG KIA



## koz (Sep 17, 2009)

RIP warriors...
-------
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/September/090917-02.html

 U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Sept. 17, 2009) — Three U.S. Army Special Forces Soldiers died on Sept. 16, 2009 in Helmand Province, Afghanistan.

The following Soldiers, all assigned to 3rd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Fort Bragg, N.C., died of wounds suffered when enemy forces attacked their vehicle with an improvised explosive device Sept. 15, while conducting a mounted patrol:

Sgt. 1st Class Bradley S. Bohle, 29, native of Baltimore, Md., was a Special Forces medical sergeant.

Sgt. 1st Class Shawn P. McCloskey, 33, native of Hudson, N.Y., was a Special Forces intelligence sergeant.

Staff Sgt. Joshua M. Mills, 24, native of El Paso, Texas, was a Special Forces communications sergeant.

Bohle is survived by his wife Elizabeth and three daughters Breanna, Jocelyn and Braelyn of Sanford, N.C. and parents Donald and Linda Bohle, of Marydel, Md.

McCloskey is survived by his wife Jessica, daughter Katie and son Collin of Raeford, N.C. and parents Patrick and Kathryn McCloskey of Fayetteville, Ga.

Mills is survived by his wife Magen and son Malaki of Raeford, N.C. and parents Tommy and Celeste Mills of El Paso, Texas.

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-643-8438 or after duty hours at 910-429-4165.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 17, 2009)

RIP.  Condolences to the families.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 17, 2009)

RIP Brothers


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 17, 2009)

Rest in peace and condolences to the families.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2009)

RIP


----------



## tova (Sep 18, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Brando (Sep 18, 2009)

Dammit.

RIP


----------



## QC (Sep 18, 2009)

Condolences to their respective families. R.I.P men


----------



## JollyGreen (Sep 18, 2009)

Rest Well Warriors


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 18, 2009)

Rest easy brothers, for you are in a better place.

I'm pissed off, I wish these MFer's would fight face to face. I'm so sick of this IED BS!
Fuckers!!!!

Sorry for the Rant...
RLTW!!


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Warriors......


----------



## fmrMTNsoldier (Sep 18, 2009)

Very sad to hear of another loss from 7th, My prayers and thanks to these warriors and their families. RIP


----------



## JJOIFVET (Sep 18, 2009)

REST IN PEACE.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2009)

Fair winds and soft landings.
RIP, Valhalla awaits.


----------



## SF4ever (Sep 18, 2009)

May God grant you three Heroes a special place in His Mighty Army and pour blessings and peace on your families. SFC Bohle's Uncle is a retired 18A (Former 5th SFG(A), Berlin Detachment and 1/10 SFG(A) - COL Frank Bohle. Note: One of their Team Mates was badly injured in this incident and is fighting for his life - please lift him up in your prayers and thoughts....


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 18, 2009)

Rest In Peace, Blue Skies.  My deepest condolences to family and friends.


----------



## 18C4V (Sep 19, 2009)

RIP and prayers out.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rest in peace SFC Bohle, SFC McCloskey and SSG Mills.  Your sacrifices will not be forgotten


----------



## 0699 (Sep 19, 2009)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace Brothers.  



Crip


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace, and prayers out.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 19, 2009)

RIP warriors...


----------



## lancero (Sep 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace, brothers


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 19, 2009)

RIP Soldiers

Prayers out to your families and brothers in arms.  Special prayer out to your brother injured in this attack.

LL


----------



## LongTabSigO (Sep 19, 2009)

Requiescat in Pace...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Sep 19, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## formerBrat (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 21, 2009)

RIP my brothers


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 21, 2009)

Rest easy SF Warriors !!!

Your dedication and ultimate sacrifice is not forgotten with us here at Shadowspear. 

We've got the watch now, join your brothers in Arms and rest easy and have a drink on us. 

Prayers out to your family and friends and team mates.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 21, 2009)

RIP Warriors


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 21, 2009)

Rest in Peace, prayers for a speedy recovery for the injured warrior


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 21, 2009)

RIP warriors! Prayers out to all they left behind!


----------



## Rapid (Sep 22, 2009)

RIP...


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 22, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> Rest easy SF Warriors !!!
> 
> Your dedication and ultimate sacrifice is not forgotten with us here at Shadowspear.
> 
> ...



It could not be said better!!! RIP Warriors!


----------



## Poccington (Sep 23, 2009)

Rest easy Warriors.


----------

